# kostenloses case-tool (in Eclipse enthalten?)



## ernst (27. Dez 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
1)
gibt es bei Eclipse (ab welcher Version) ein kostenloses case-tool, so dass man damit z.B. ein UML Diagramm zeichnen kann und sich dazu dann das zugehörige Java-Programm erzeugen lassen kann?
Wenn ja, wie geht das, bzw. wo ist das beschrieben?

2)
Wenn dies nicht mit Eclispe geht:
Könnt ihr mir ein kostenloses (bin kein Student, also keine Studentenversion) case-tool empfehlen, das relativ einfach zu installieren und zu bedienen ist?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Guest (27. Dez 2007)

Schau dich mal nach oAW, EMF um.


----------



## ernst (27. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dich mal nach oAW, EMF um.



Habe in meiner Suchmaschine 
oaW EMF kostenloses case tool
eingegeben.
Das liefert mir nicht das Passende.
Ich brauche einen Download.
Ich muss wissen, wo ich was runterladwen soll, 
bzw. was ihr mir empfehlt (wenn ihr schon Erfahrung damit habt).

mfg
Ernst


----------



## MiMij (27. Dez 2007)

@ernst
Dann gibst du in die Suchmaschine:
oAW download
oder
EMF download
ein. Das kann doch net so schwierig sein


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

oh man ... Suchmaschinen sollte man bedienen können ... wie soll bei der verkrüppelten Anfrage auch was sinnvolles bei rauskommen? Die Anfrage ist total sinnlos!

1.) oaW und EMF sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge => seperat Suchen
2.) oaW und EMF sind case tools. Das muss nicht nochmal mit rein in die Abfrage. Zudem verwendet nicht jeder das Wort "case tools", was die Ergebnisse nochmal verkleinern sollte
3.) Du suchst explizit nach oaW oder EMF. Das Wort "kostenlos" hat da drin nix zu suchen.
4.) EMF und oaW sind Eclipse-Plugins. Also kommt das Wort Eclipse noch mit in die Suche (emf oder oaw könnte ja weiß der Geier für was stehen).

daraus resultieren könnte z. B. solch Suchabfragen:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=emf+eclipse&btnG=Suche&meta=
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=oaW+eclipse&btnG=Suche&meta=

und siehe da, bei beiden Anfragen sind die ersten beiden Treffer goldrichtig. Muss man den Leuten jetzt auch noch erklären, wie man die alltäglichsten Werkzeuge richtig verwendet :roll: ?

Deine Abfrage entspricht in etwa dem hier

xp osx 83 Euro Betriebssystem

und da findest du auch nicht das günstigste Angebot für windows xp oder mac os x 10.5


----------



## MiMij (27. Dez 2007)

@Hobbit
Es ist wirklich so, dass viele Leute das nicht bedienen koennen. Ich kenn mehrere Spezis davon ^^
Aber ich denke jetzt sollte er es mit deiner und meiner Erklaerung hinbekommen


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

Wenn ich mal Personaler werd, dann muss man im Einstellungstest zu gegebenen Stichpunkten eine Google-Abfrage formulieren :roll: .

Macht ja auch nix, wenn das meine Oma net bedienen kann, oder die nette Frau vom Blumenladen nebenan. Aber wer programmiert und sich mit UML auseinandersetzt, der sollte sowas bedienen können. Zumal sowas ja wirklich nicht schwer ist.

Wenn man sich ein Buch ausleihen will, dann sagt man der netten  Empfangsdame ja auch nicht "Ich will Buch1 oder Buch2 für 10 Tage ausleihen. In den Büchern geht es um xyz.", sondern man fragt zuerst nach dem Einen, dann nach dem Anderen, lässt sinnlos informationen weg (wie lang es ausgeliehen werden soll und um was es geht), aber erzählt dafür nützliche Dinge, wie z. B. den Author, den Verlag oder sogar die ISBN.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Dez 2007)

eUML


----------



## ernst (27. Dez 2007)

1)
>1.) oaW und EMF sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge => seperat Suchen 
>
Was empfiehst du mir?
oaW _oder_
EMF

2)
Auf einer Website wurde mir empfohlen, EMF und VE zu nehmen.
Auf der Website
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/downloads/drops/R-1.2.3_jem-200701301117/index.html
kommt aber der Hinweis:
Note: JRE must be version 1.4.2 or greater for BeanInfo of SWT to work correctly.

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse Version 3.3. Dort habe ich eingestellt:
Project --> Properties --> Java Build Path --> JRE System Library 1.5.0_06
und arbeite mit Swing bzw. AWT. 

Brauche ich jetzt JavaBeans, SWT oder kann ich mit meiner obigen Einstellung weiterarbeiten? 
Ich will einfach nur wissen, was ich genau runterladen muss, bzw. was ich brauche.

mfg
Ernst


----------



## maki (27. Dez 2007)

> Ich will einfach nur wissen, was ich genau runterladen muss, bzw. was ich brauche.


Das sagt dir der Eclipse Update Manager, und Google *g*


----------



## Wildcard (27. Dez 2007)

VE funktioniert mit Eclipse 3.3 doch gar nicht...


----------

